
Bitcoin Will Not Be a Medium of Exchange - dnprock
https://bitflate.org/post/2019/11/24/bitcoin-will-not-be-a-medium-of-exchange.html
======
dnprock
Author here. While I think Bitcoin will not be a medium of exchange, I think
it'll be an important Store of Value. I propose running a parallel blockchain
with 7% inflation to be a digital currency, the "bad" currency.

~~~
The_Founder
In the white paper it is explained that Bitcoin can ONLY can succeed as Peer-
to-Peer digital cash, as it says in the title.

Any perversion or spin off of that goal is not "Bitcoin" as described by
Satoshi.

Oddly, the Legacy BTC chain could increase the block size to lower fees and
again be used a peer-to-peer cash. But it is now run for the benefit of
companies like Blockstream.

Of course, Bitcoin Cash is the closest thing to "Bitcoin" we have today, and
Ethereum is a close second in usefulness. The Legacy BTC chain is a "SoV"
ponzi scheme at best, controlled opposition at worst.

